# WE CAN BUILD ANYTHING



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll bet ya'll can't guess what this is. I'll give it a while then post pics of what it is replaceing.:usaflag


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Meat hanger.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Flight gear storage?


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

I was thinking Dive gear for say a dive shop. The material would accentuate the ambience. But looks like there is a pool ladder there as well as a rolling rackfor something. Maybe to move tanks around with?


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

aluminum or stainless?


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Obviously a rod holder!! Duhhh !!!!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

tie rack?


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Bead holders for a Mardi Gras float??



Skippy


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

bottle rocket launcher!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

It is all aluminum.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Skippy (9/24/2009)*Bead holders for a Mardi Gras float??
> 
> Skippy


You know, that's not a bad guess.

It looks like it's fixed to the wood on the bottom which I'd guess is on a trailer. Might have a winner there.


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

Was looking back for the anouncement of what was built. Maybe Breeze hasnt seen enough activity to divulge his secret. Any more guesses to this? I am still curious as to what they put together.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the wood structure we replaced in the hanger that the Blues use.

Sorry about the quality its from my cell phone. will add better pics later.:usaflag


----------

